Ask HN: Do you consume meal replacements like Soylent? If yes, how often? - truth_seeker
======
notheguyouthink
I switched my diet to Soylent for a period of time, but then switched to my
own creation because it tasted better and felt more "natural" _(heavy in oats,
mainly)_.

I was on this for about 19 meals a week for roughly 8 months _(my memory is
fuzzy, it was a few years ago)_.

Overall I disliked Soylent, but liked my own blend. I enjoyed how I felt
sated, but never overly full. While my meals lasted, my hunger came back
strong when it was meal time.

I started it, and stopped it, mostly due to laziness. I dislike eating, so it
was a natural concept for me to latch onto. However it was a lot of upkeep
since I made my own, and pretty bland, flavor wise.

Eventually I made my way to low carb, which has been amazing. Over the years
(mostly from childhood) I developed what I believe to be mild blood sugar
level issues. Fats over carbs have been amazing for me. I feel sated far
longer, I never feel weak like I did on carbs, etcetc.

Anyway, that's my story.

~~~
truth_seeker
Care to share your secret recipe ?

~~~
notheguyouthink
Long since forgotten unfortunately, sorry. I remember it was heavy in oats, as
they were the majority of the carb intake. It was ~7 various powders that I
blended up with water which would be a days worth.

------
DanBC
Some of my friends are fed via naso-gastric tube. This would be for a maybe a
week.

Some of them also take Ensure Plus.

Both are ad-hoc, when needed, under medical supervision, in settings where
they don't have much choice.

------
throwaway413
I drink 2-3 Soylent Cacao per day.

I don’t usually eat breakfast but if I don’t then I will suffer fatigue 2-3
hours after waking up. Now I start my day with a Soylent which is easy enough
that my lazy self will have nutrients in the morning.

I will eat a small meal around 11, then I’ll drink another one around 2.

I usually go out to eat dinner, or will cook at home.

If I work out or play soccer later in the evening, I will drink a 3rd one
after that.

It has definitely helped me put away the random junk food snacking or helping
with not knowing what to cook/eat and just getting on with my day.

Also - I hate all the flavors except the cacao one. Especially Coffiest, yuck.

------
0xBA5ED
MealSquares. Solid and no soy. 800-1600 Cal per day.

------
thorin
Why would you do this unless you're an athlete/bodybuilder or have a medical
need? Is it purely convenience?

~~~
truth_seeker
Well, including the conditions you mentioned there are multiple scenarios
where I find it essential. 1\. The food you eat may not have all the vitamins,
minerals you need to f unction at your highest level. 2\. You are in remote
area and you can't afford to cook or perhaps cook vegan meal. 3\. You are busy
and just don't have time to eat a food and want to save 80% of your time
without a loss of nothing.

